# RS4 Hockenheim/Nurburgring AMD Sponsors cars



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

AMD are kindly sponsoring a couple of RS4's to this. And yes, it get get a few looks on the M40 this morning!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

is that AmD's new logo then ?


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Think they're one offs but so many people have rung asking for them that they're thinking about producing them!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

All you need now are some viper stripes, a toptint and of course some Waks Power LED's


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2002)

Heres the link to the webpage set up by Matt
http://www.mytt.co.uk
More to follow
Cheers
jr


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Think they're one offs but so many people have rung asking for them that they're thinking about producing them!


Hmm. No accounting for taste :-/

I presume they are paying you or giving you something for the mobile billboard?

Not very Q car.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

We arranged an amicable deal. ;D


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

What did Mrs Thorney have to say when you turned up home with the decals on then?


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Lets just say she's not looking forward to going to the Network Q rally this week-end cos I haven't had time to remove them yet!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

What you mean Thorney, is that you haven't told the wife yet that part of the AMD deal was to keep the decals on for 12 months ;D ;D

btw I heard that the deal was that in return for your 12 month of decals, AMD wouldn't throw away all you second hand parts that they have to store for you  ;D


----------



## kiwiTT (May 7, 2002)

Hey John: was that you at the Handycross roundabout around 3.30 pm on Sunday? (I had two very muddy bikes on the back of the wife's Golf.......).

Even with my windows up and stereo going I could hear that lovely rumble from your exhausts! 8)

Car looked good with the new suspension.

Doug


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Yep - twas me. Small World eh. Saw the Golf and remember thinking "lucky bastard, must get out on my bike soon!"


----------



## kiwiTT (May 7, 2002)

Not sure "lucky" was the right word for the day..... spent 3.5 hours doing 25 miles of a Trailquest race around the South Downs..... By the end my toes were a peculiar ice-white colour with no feeling, I was coughing up weird-looking stuff from my lungs and we only managed half the points the guys achieved last year 

Still it was good to be out in the country air and mud ;D ;D ;D


----------

